# Xanax or Klonopin?



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Which drug do you guys think is better for the taking? I'm currently taking Lorazepam for my anxiety and it's giving me some fucked up side effects like problems with the bathroom (fart), it wakes me up rather than puts me down, etc.

so, xanax or klonopin? :twisted: i know i want xanax

i want what i want


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

I've never been prescribed Klonopin, but I can say that Xanex was the most effective medication I've tried for my anxiety. 
I was taking Xanex and Effexor XL every morning but the Effexor was doing *nothing* for my depression so I was moved onto Zispin which I couldnt take Xanex with.

...this is no life...


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Klonopin would be the better choice in my opinion. Its just as strong as xanax, last much longer and is easier to withdraw from. Xanax is hard to withdraw from because it has a very short half life and you have to dose every couple of hours.The anti-anxiety effects of klonopin can last anywhere from 8-12 hours. With xanax you usually have to dose alot more.

The one advantage xanax has over klonopin is its quick onset. This is good for acute panic attacks. This is why xanax sometimes is called the crack of benzodiazepines. Its fast acting but it's also very short acting.

In the USA you can get orally disentegrating klonopin tablets that you can put under your tongue. When taken this way it kicks in much faster but it also lasts about as long as regular clonazepam. So you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with numb, i wuld deff say klonopin because xanax really is the crack of the benzos, if you take it daily there is a good chance of addiction, but with that said, there is a good chance of addicting with any of the benzos, so if i were you i just wuldnt take any, i wish i hadnt started takin klonopin because now i know im gonna hav trouble getting off of it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Just about every psychiatric drug on the market causes physical withdrawal symptoms of some sort. Benzodiazepines are no different. It's just that shorter acting benzos are easier to become dependant on and are usually harder to get off.

Clonazepam has pretty much given me my life back. If all i have to do everyday is take a couple of pills to make sure i dont get my dp/dr back and go into withdrawals then thats fine with me. A diabetic wouldnt turn down insulin just because he has to take it everyday.

Ssri anti-depressants as well as tricyclics, snri's and maoi's all cause withdrawal symptoms upon discontinuation. Some of them are worse then other's. Id bet that effexor withdrawal is worse for most people then benzo withdrawal.

About the only psych drugs that dont cause withdrawals are wellbutrin, remeron and the atypical anti-psychotics. Atleast i dont think the atypicals cause any withdrawals.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

I dunno but for some reason with me its hard to get off klonopin, cuz i get awful rebound Dp, but maybe thats in my head


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Some people are just unlucky and are more sensitive to the effects of withdrawals of certain meds. You seem to be abit sensitive to the withdrawal effects of klonopin it's just the luck of the draw really.

The same thing can happen with ssri's as well. Some people can come off them after years of use with no problems yet other people have a horrible time getting off them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I've decided to start taking .5 tommorow, this is my history of klonopin use, tell me if you think my plan is ok numb. I was first prescibed 2mg, i was taking 4mg a day for about 5 days, then i took the 2mg off and on for a little while. The regular daily use i've had was 1mg, then i went to .5, now im back up to 1mg, i've been on it regulary for over a month, i started the 1mg again last week, but now i think its time to get off of it, its making me too zombie like. my psych appt is friday but i dont wanna wait till then to start since it might take a while, do you think its ok to go back down to .5 again starting otmmorow, and then go from there, i think im gonna hav to keep taking smaller and smaller doses otherwise i'll have bad withdrawel


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

You should wait until you see your shrink again before you start to taper down again. Your should do a really slow taper probley 0.25mg's every so often. Maybe every 7 to 10 days.

Obviously your really sensitive to benzo withdrawal so the slower you go the better off you will be. I wouldnt drop down a whole 0.5mg tablet at once. You could go down to 0.75mg's that should be safe and fairly painless.

But really you should wait until you see you shrink before you do this. Benzo withdrawal is best done under the supervision of a doctor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

K, thanks!


----------

